# Need Board Administrator to contact me Please



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Need Board Administrator to contact me Please

Trouble4 keeps getting error sequence


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are you trying to send phone smileys with your post? This can cause SQL errors. If not what error message are you receiving?


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

TT forum UK by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That is the error message I'd expect resulting from illegal characters being included in the text being sent. This often happens when people include phone emoticons in the text - the forum php software passes it on but the database SQL software rejects it. Only use the native forum smilies provided.

The illegal character could also be in some text you are trying to include. To find it, try posting half the message, first half then second half.. The half that fails contains the illegal character. Keep halving the text posted and eventually the offending text will become obvious and you can remove it from your whole post and post without error.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you for your time..........


----------

